# Freja's namesake



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Someone sent me this picture. Its the Norse goddess Freyja for whom I named my kitty. I named her since she's a fertility goddess and I'm an obstetrician. I didn't know her chariot was drawn by cats; what a bonus...


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Interesting and cool ... I didn't know that. 
For a fertility Goddess, the only more appropriate animal to pull the chariot might be rabbits.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

My mom thought it was ironic because she's spayed. I suspect its more crop fertility than female fertility but I'll take what I can get.


----------

